# Where is the odometer displayed after Start



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I can only see the odometer reading on my 2019 SELP when I first get in the car on the lower right of the digital cockpit. Once I power on the car, I cannot find it anywhere?

I asked VW Customer Care while I had them on the chat for another issue, and they don't know either. I kept telling her I'm not even in drive and can't see it, so the ACC note she has doesn't apply. This was her email response below. I'll ask my dealership, but on most features, I know more than they do thanks to this forum. 

After further review, I am finding that the odometer reading will not be shown in your digital cockpit if you have cruise control on. To switch this feature off, you would need to press and hold the button that looks like the speedometer with the 0/l button on your steering wheel. Or you can temporarily deactivate this feature by briefly pressing the “CNL” or the button mentioned above.
If you turn this feature off and the odometer reading still is not being shown, I’d recommend reaching out to your local VW dealership. They would be in the best position to advise of any repairs that may be needed to get that shown.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

I never bothered reaching out to my dealer, but as far as I’m aware I believe there is no way of showing the odometer while the car is on. I’ve looked for it everywhere. The trip odometer will show in the bottom left while in drive, and that resets automatically after 10,000 miles. The total mileage gets displayed on the digital dash when you shut the car off. It will be there for a few seconds before the screen goes black.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

We ran into the same confusion. As mentioned in the first post, if cruise control is on, it will replace the odometer field.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> After further review, I am finding that the odometer reading will not be shown in your digital cockpit if you have cruise control on. To switch this feature off, you would need to press and hold the button that looks like the speedometer with the 0/l button on your steering wheel. Or you can temporarily deactivate this feature by briefly pressing the “CNL” or the button mentioned above.
> If you turn this feature off and the odometer reading still is not being shown, I’d recommend reaching out to your local VW dealership. They would be in the best position to advise of any repairs that may be needed to get that shown.





m_catovic said:


> I never bothered reaching out to my dealer, but as far as I’m aware I believe there is no way of showing the odometer while the car is on. I’ve looked for it everywhere. The trip odometer will show in the bottom left while in drive, and that resets automatically after 10,000 miles. The total mileage gets displayed on the digital dash when you shut the car off. It will be there for a few seconds before the screen goes black.





phlegm said:


> We ran into the same confusion. As mentioned in the first post, if cruise control is on, it will replace the odometer field.


All you have to do to see your odometer, is turn off the ACC. You have to press the I/O button on the steering wheel, and it will show in place of the MPH setting for the ACC. You don't need to long press, you just press it once. While it is a dumb design, I keep my ACC off until I use it, so I can see my odometer most of the time.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

...and it's odd that the main cruise control stays on when restarting the vehicle. That's what causes the "missing" odo.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

It's on the standard cockpit as well... I like that cruise stays on (I wish more people used cruise control anyway)... Do you need to look at your odometer that often?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

phlegm said:


> ...and it's odd that the main cruise control stays on when restarting the vehicle. That's what causes the "missing" odo.


Yeah, but if you turn it off, it remembers for the next re-start. Not like it defaults to on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone have a legitimate reason for seeing the odometer all the time? :screwy:


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

ice4life said:


> All you have to do to see your odometer, is turn off the ACC. You have to press the I/O button on the steering wheel, and it will show in place of the MPH setting for the ACC. You don't need to long press, you just press it once. While it is a dumb design, I keep my ACC off until I use it, so I can see my odometer most of the time.


Well I be damned... that worked. Must have never noticed since I have ACC on constantly.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....While it is a dumb design,......


No it is not.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

m_catovic said:


> Well I be damned... that worked. Must have never noticed since I have ACC on constantly.


Here too. I didn't tie it together that I don't have to be moving to have ACC on. Sat in the car, pressed the off and there it is. Thanks all.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Here too. I didn't tie it together that I don't have to be moving to have ACC on. Sat in the car, pressed the off and there it is. Thanks all.


Gee, works just like the OM says....if you would bother to open it and read.


----------



## johnflurkey (Nov 7, 2021)

zackdawley said:


> It's on the standard cockpit as well... I like that cruise stays on (I wish more people used cruise control anyway)... Do you need to look at your odometer that often?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


No I do not need to look at it often but it's nice to have when you need it for example:

_*Three lanes closed in 8 miles *_ flashed on I-95 by the time I found the trip I didn't know where I was. Yeah that one cost me an extra 30 minutes waiting in bumper to bumper traffic since I did not know you needed to turn the cruise control off to see the teeny tiny odometer display... *Dummkopfs!!!*


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

johnflurkey said:


> No I do not need to look at it often but it's nice to have when you need it for example:
> 
> _*Three lanes closed in 8 miles *_ flashed on I-95 by the time I found the trip I didn't know where I was. Yeah that one cost me an extra 30 minutes waiting in bumper to bumper traffic since I did not know you needed to turn the cruise control off to see the teeny tiny odometer display... *Dummkopfs!!!*


The trip is always on, to the right of the odo/cruise... also why aren't you plugging your cellphone in and using maps? Especially if you frequent interstates like I-95


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

As a newer owner I find this quite annoying as well. The time you are most likely to use the odometer is on long freeway journeys, exactly when the cruise feature is going. It very easily could have been relocated to display at the top left of the screen nest to the time or on the right next to the temperature. Or it could move when the cruise is on. Depending on the selection, the compass moves from the lower left up to the top in some screens. Also, the trip does not display in the basic digital cockpit on my SE Rline black. I have tried every setting I can find and can't get a trip to display. Yes, I read the manual. Hiding it was a poor decision when it easily could have been moved once ACC is turned on.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

GTINC said:


> Anyone have a legitimate reason for seeing the odometer all the time? :screwy:


ODOMETER?
Really?
Who honestly care how many miles are on the vehicle?
You trying to figure out miles to destination?
Wireless Carplay and Android Apps allow for lots of "trip" info.

Am I not understanding the problem?

Bob.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> ODOMETER?
> Really?
> Who honestly care how many miles are on the vehicle?
> You trying to figure out miles to destination?
> ...


 I'm not understanding your post. Are you implying the odometer is needed or are you like grumpy GTINC implying it is not needed? We use the odo to write the mileage on the gas receipt every time we fill up and use it to calculate the real, actual mpg numbers. I'd rather have the odo show all the time and have the trip miles (that we never use) go away. I'd also prefer the cruise control to default to off when the car is shut off, just like every other vehicle I've ever driven, but that isn't anywhere near the top of the rather lengthy wish list of what VW should have done with the Tig, lol.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have no idea what/who GTINC is, and I'm not grumpy, I really don't feel the need to see the odometer (or trip meter) all the time.
I get the OCD checking of MPG every tank (not). I just drive it.
I honestly don't care if I get 21, 25, 30 or even more (mpg's), but I do see the rising gas prices, so I could see how that exacerbates the issue.
OK, I'm retired, and my need to drive has significantly decreased from my 300+ miles to and from work each week. Life happens.
With all that's going on in the world these days, mpg's (while important to most) are low on my list of problems.....
No, I am not rich. (I would be driving something VERY different if I were).

Just seeing life a bit different these days....sorry....

Bob.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Lol, GTINC is the grumpy guy you quoted in your post!

Keeping track of mileage in a simple spreadsheet may be considered OCD, but it makes keeping up with regular maintenance and keeping a record of it a snap. It also acts a an early warning for a problem if the mpgs change significantly, like a stuck caliper, etc.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

IbsFt said:


> Lol, GTINC is the grumpy guy you quoted in your post!


That was so YESTERDAY 



IbsFt said:


> Keeping track of mileage in a simple spreadsheet may be considered OCD, but it makes keeping up with regular maintenance and keeping a record of it a snap. It also acts a an early warning for a problem if the mpgs change significantly, like a stuck caliper, etc.


I get what you're saying, but in the 45+ yrs. I've been driving, I've always relied on how the vehicle "feels" to determine possible mechanical issues.
I was a Software Engineer for 32 yrs, and setting up and maintaining a spreadsheet for MPG would be a breeze, but it also sounds dangerously like work. I don't "do" that anymore  (except for when my wife tells me too...lol).

Just bustin your chops....

Bob.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Got ya. I got 45 years of driving as well and when managing several vehicles, the wife's, the kids', plus some spares, I didn't drive all of them regularly so the spreadsheet was an easy way to keep on top of all of them. I get people not wanting to keep records or not caring about it. At least now a day's most cars will tell you when they need maintenance.... 

I still want the odometer showing all the time, lol.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

I agree, I find it annoying that the ACC overides the odometer - because I miss all the good numbers.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Pretty sure as the numbers go UP, it's a BAD thing...

Bob.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

IbsFt said:


> I'm not understanding your post. Are you implying the odometer is needed or are you like grumpy GTINC implying it is not needed? We use the odo to write the mileage on the gas receipt every time we fill up and use it to calculate the real, actual mpg numbers. I'd rather have the odo show all the time and have the trip miles (that we never use) go away. I'd also prefer the cruise control to default to off when the car is shut off, just like every other vehicle I've ever driven, but that isn't anywhere near the top of the rather lengthy wish list of what VW should have done with the Tig, lol.


Wouldn’t writing the trip numbers and resetting every fill up make more sense? That’s what I’ve done my whole life…


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Wouldn’t writing the trip numbers and resetting every fill up make more sense? That’s what I’ve done my whole life…


Not for me. The odo is fool proof and I need all the help I can get. Forget to reset the trip meter or reset it mid tank and you're out of luck if you haven't also kept track of the odo. Using the trip meter only fill up to fill up also means you cannot use it for navagation purposes, like if you know it is ten miles to a turn, then you cannot reset the trip meter use to count the miles traveled. But whatever works for you is the right thing for you to do!


----------

